# Love everything on the Premium Package except for the myrtle wood



## heat010 (Sep 4, 2002)

I had an ordering question. This will be for a black interior and silver exterior for a sedan. Everything looks great on the Premium Package, but the aluminum trim looks perfect for that interior versus the myrtle wood that seems to disappear since it's so dark.

Would you guys order the Premium and then the aluminum trim and get it installed or order everthing on the Premium al a carte and have the aluminum come in on the build.

Would appreciate your opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

Price it out. I think it is worth getting the premium package goods in that package than ordering them ala carte. You could order the aluminum trim, have it installed and sell your wood trim on ebay, or keep it for when you sell the car........


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The various stock trim bits come up for sale all the time so if you really want all the PP bits, just order it and worry about the trim afterwards.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

If you do decide on the premium pkg, I'm sure you can find someone here or on e46fanatics.com who will trade their aluminum for your wood. I agree w/ you, the aluminum does look better w/ the black interior.


----------



## bimergrin (Dec 17, 2002)

robg said:


> *If you do decide on the premium pkg, I'm sure you can find someone here or on e46fanatics.com who will trade their aluminum for your wood. I agree w/ you, the aluminum does look better w/ the black interior. *


I agree with Robg. My car is on order and I was going to do everything alcarte like you, but for the price diff., you might as well get the pp and look for the trim later. I just won the trim on ebay for $280 which included the emecy. brake handle also. I have been looking for it at a lot of sites and so far have been unable to find it anywere. Ask your dealer or BMWNA and maybe they can help. I even called BMWNA to see if I could switch out the trim while it is being built, but they said no.

Good Luck!!


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

When you say you "love everything on the Premium Package", I assume you're comfortable with the self-dimming rearview mirror. If you have not tried it out at night yet, make sure you do so, esp. if you like to drive fast. It's easy to lose your license if you can't see the cars behind you very well :eeps:


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

I had the same issue with mine.

Since my sales guy was already calling BMWNA to get an auto
rear sunshade, I had him ask about deleting the wood trim. BMWNA
said, 'nope.' 

My sales guy didn't bat an eye when I asked him to price the
pieces for installation at dealer prep. I negotiated the aluminum
trim as a side purchase with the car and got a killer deal on it,
(basically at dealer cost with free installation).

In the end, I didn't get the aluminum trim. Although I've still got
the wood, I found something I like better than the aluminum - I
just haven't been by the dealer yet to order it.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

The aluminum trim would look better in theory--wood doesn't belong in the 3ers, let alone the coupes. However, have you seen the "aluminum" trim in person? It looks like plastic spray painted with silver metallic--very cheap, and very fake.

The Titan trim in the M3 does look cool though. I've been looking for that, or the black plastic they used to offer in the 323s without much luck.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

*about that autodimming mirror...*

yup, had an NYPD highway patrol come up behind me, thought it was a taxi (dang crown vics) nearly had a heart attack.
I ended up pulling the fuse to the auto dim mirror. i think it shares the circuit with PDC (fuse 25 or 26)
with 20% tint now in the rear, glare without the autodim feature is ok except for SUV's with fake xenon bulbs....


----------



## seivwrig (Apr 20, 2002)

elbert said:


> *The aluminum trim would look better in theory--wood doesn't belong in the 3ers, let alone the coupes. However, have you seen the "aluminum" trim in person? It looks like plastic spray painted with silver metallic--very cheap, and very fake.
> 
> The Titan trim in the M3 does look cool though. I've been looking for that, or the black plastic they used to offer in the 323s without much luck. *


You could always pay someone doing ED to pickup the black trim pieces or other various aluminum trim pieces. Maybe it could suggested to Eurobuyers to stock some of the various trim pieces outside of the birch.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

The biggest plusses i thought premium package had for me was the leather and moonroof. The auto dimming, wipers, and headlights didnt really matter. But, i really really did not want wood trim. Thats what made me not get the package. No complaints here.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

If I order/buy another BMW I'm passing on ordering the premium package. These would be my option preferences, Bi-xenon headlights, Sport Package, Metallic paint and maybe the navigation system or trunk mounted CD changer.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

bimergrin said:


> *I agree with Robg. My car is on order and I was going to do everything alcarte like you, but for the price diff., you might as well get the pp and look for the trim later. I just won the trim on ebay for $280 . I have been looking for it at a lot of sites and so far have been unable to find it anywere. Ask your dealer or BMWNA and maybe they can help. I even called BMWNA to see if I could switch out the trim while it is being built, but they said no.
> 
> Good Luck!! *


The ENTIRE interior trim lists for $220...


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: about that autodimming mirror...*



Orient330iNYC said:


> *yup, had an NYPD highway patrol come up behind me, thought it was a taxi (dang crown vics) nearly had a heart attack.
> I ended up pulling the fuse to the auto dim mirror. i think it shares the circuit with PDC (fuse 25 or 26)
> with 20% tint now in the rear, glare without the autodim feature is ok except for SUV's with fake xenon bulbs.... *


Exact same thing happened to me in my wife's A4. Her car's rearview mirror AND side mirrors are self-dimming. I had the cop on my tail for a mile or so and I thought it was a taxi. Got very lucky that night...


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

seivwrig said:


> *Maybe it could suggested to Eurobuyers to stock some of the various trim pieces outside of the birch. *


"Not at this time" or something like that, is what Eurobuyers said a couple months ago. I guess I'll have to try the local stealer:bawling: But if THE HACK's price quote is correct, $220 isn't too bad (for some German plastic)


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

elbert said:


> *The aluminum trim would look better in theory--wood doesn't belong in the 3ers, let alone the coupes. However, have you seen the "aluminum" trim in person? It looks like plastic spray painted with silver metallic--very cheap, and very fake.
> 
> The Titan trim in the M3 does look cool though. I've been looking for that, or the black plastic they used to offer in the 323s without much luck. *


You can get real, brushed aluminum trim, not the plastic titanium trim you're refering to.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I had the PP in my 01 33Ci and got it again in my 03 330i. I liked the extra features like the Auto-wipers, the Auto headlights and the Lumbar support while I don't use it too often is nice to have . . .

However this time around I wanted Aluminum trim so I purchased it brand new from CircleBMW for $165. (and that included shipping) plus I bought a really nice aluminum/black shiftknob for another $50-60

I've had my car for over 1 1/2 months and still haven't swapped it out yet since I like the way the wood looks with the grey interior.

I might not even puyt the Aluminum trim on but I'll hang out until spring when it warms up and we'll see then

Just so you know, in the sedan, it is a very easy job to swap out the wood for the aluminum and you could easily sell the wood for at least $200 if not more . . .


----------



## bimergrin (Dec 17, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *However this time around I wanted Aluminum trim so I purchased it brand new from CircleBMW for $165. (and that included shipping) plus I bought a really nice aluminum/black shiftknob for another $50-60. *


Hey, all this info. sounds really good. Has anyone found the aluminum trim for the steering wheel?? e46 sedan


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *The ENTIRE interior trim lists for $220... *


is that for sedan or coupe?? for some reason im thinking theres a difference:dunno:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Capitalist said:


> *You can get real, brushed aluminum trim, not the plastic titanium trim you're refering to. *


Where did you get the real brushed aluminum, and how much did it cost?


----------



## 3Wagon (Nov 8, 2002)

> Where did you get the real brushed aluminum, and how much did it cost?


Ditto. This isn't OEM is it?

Also, does anyone know if the Sedan trim = Touring trim? I think it might be the same, but don't know for sure.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

3Wagon said:


> *Ditto. This isn't OEM is it?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the Sedan trim = Touring trim? I think it might be the same, but don't know for sure. *


It is real OEM.

As for the sedan/touring thing, my guess is it would be the same. Theres no difference, unlike coupe vs sedan (trim-wise):dunno:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Mathew said:


> *It is real OEM.
> 
> As for the sedan/touring thing, my guess is it would be the same. Theres no difference, unlike coupe vs sedan (trim-wise):dunno: *


So, what are the part numbers? Where can I buy the real Al trim?


----------



## JJKK (Apr 17, 2002)

*I agree with elbert*

You must see the silver plastic in person to make a decision. I wish there were better options for the trim.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

3Wagon said:


> *Ditto. This isn't OEM is it?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the Sedan trim = Touring trim? I think it might be the same, but don't know for sure. *


Yes, this is OEM trim. It's an option in Canada. You could probably order it from a dealer here and get it shipped to the U.S. Also, U.S. spec M3 has aluminum trim as an option I believe. Not sure if it would fit a regular E46 though.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Capitalist said:


> *Yes, this is OEM trim. It's an option in Canada. You could probably order it from a dealer here and get it shipped to the U.S. Also, U.S. spec M3 has aluminum trim as an option I believe. Not sure if it would fit a regular E46 though. *


I've seen this trim in person (in europe)-I don't remember what BMW calls it-- but I'm pretty sure its not real aluminum trim either-- it just has a different kind of pattern-- sort of a stripe effect. The M3 does have real alumnium trim as an option. This trim would fit a coupe, but not a sedan (well, I guess the dash pieces would fit both). I believe BMW's "black cube trim" is actually aluminum, but it has ugly cubes etched into it so it kind of ruins the effect. This is the trim that will be std on the upcoming 330 PP-- and is std in the rest of the world w/ the M sport paket. I've searched in vain trying to find real aluminum trim for the e46 sedan-- if anyone has some leads, i'd like to know.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

robg said:


> *I've seen this trim in person (in europe)-I don't remember what BMW calls it-- but I'm pretty sure its not real aluminum trim either-- it just has a different kind of pattern-- sort of a stripe effect. The M3 does have real alumnium trim as an option. This trim would fit a coupe, but not a sedan (well, I guess the dash pieces would fit both). I believe BMW's "black cube trim" is actually aluminum, but it has ugly cubes etched into it so it kind of ruins the effect. This is the trim that will be std on the upcoming 330 PP-- and is std in the rest of the world w/ the M sport paket. I've searched in vain trying to find real aluminum trim for the e46 sedan-- if anyone has some leads, i'd like to know. *


I have that trim in my car and believe me, it is REAL brushed aluminum. The stripes in the picture are misleading. I don't know why the picture came out that way but in real life, the patterns look semi-circular.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Capitalist said:


> *I have that trim in my car and believe me, it is REAL brushed aluminum. The stripes in the picture are misleading. I don't know why the picture came out that way but in real life, the patterns look semi-circular. *


What's BMW's name for the trim you have? I know there is a "switchback" trim w/ semi-circular etches that's used on the e46 compact-- but your trim looked different. I've also seen a trim w/ striped effect similar to what your pics seem to show. Perhaps your's is a different trim altogether-- that's why i i'm curious. I'd LOVE to find real brushed aluminum trim--although ideally w/o any kind of patterns.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

My invoice says "brushed aluminum trim".


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Capitalist said:


> *My invoice says "brushed aluminum trim". *


Cool. Would you happen to have the part number?


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

Sory no part number  The trim came with the car. Besides, Canadian part numbers are different from American.


----------



## bimergrin (Dec 17, 2002)

I found a trim on CircleBMW's site. They call it Mattchrom and as The HACK said, its sells for about 220. You just have to get the emergy. brake handle and shift knob.


----------



## 3Wagon (Nov 8, 2002)

It is the same trim as in Canada right?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

bimergrin said:


> *I found a trim on CircleBMW's site. They call it Mattchrom and as The HACK said, its sells for about 220. You just have to get the emergy. brake handle and shift knob. *


Just so you know, they don't have the Aluminum trim on their website, you need to call them for it.

My understanding is this:
Mattchrome trim was on the 328's 
Aluminum trim is on the 330's

I don't think they look *that* much different from each other though I think the Mattchrome might have a slight bluish color in it though I'm not positive. Also, for some strange reason the Aluminum is cheaper


----------



## seivwrig (Apr 20, 2002)

Capitalist said:


> *Sory no part number  The trim came with the car. Besides, Canadian part numbers are different from American. *


Matt chrome - sedan - 51 16 9 416 202
Aluminium Pillar-Look - 51 16 7 052 062
Black Cube - 51 41 7 830 181
Silk Grey - 
Titanium II - 51 16 7 052 068
Graphite -
Aluminium Cube - 51 45 7 895 405 (coupe)

These numbers are incomplete for the some of the trim pieces. Outside of the Matt chrome, it seems as all the other aluminium trim have a brushed look or patterns in the aluminium. The Aluminium Pillar-Look has the stripes in the trim. Silk Grey has the faded dots.


----------

